# Zeichnen



## Kingk (8. März 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe eigentlich noch nicht so viel mit Vektorprogrammen gemacht und wollte wissen, wie man folgende Zeichnungen erstellt(Bild). Ich würde ein Tutorial suchen, welches mich Schritt für Schritt zum Ergebnis führt.

Danke im voraus für eure Bemühungen!


----------



## Fey (9. März 2004)

Hallo King,

ich würde mich zu allererst mit dem Pfadwerkzeug in Freehand / Illustrator anfreunden. Denn das ist dein bester Freund bei solchen Bildern.

Dann stellt sich die Frage: Kannst du selber gut zeichnen? Wenn ja, würde ich die Umrisse vorzeichnen, einscannen, in das Programm laden und die Konturen mit dem Pfadwerkzeug nachzeichnen. Dann nach und nach die Einzelteile (Haare, Kleidung, usw): Zeichnen, einfärben. Hinterher noch Schatten setzen. Funktioniert genauso. So etwas ist halt ziemliche Handarbeit.

Für den Anfang (wenn du selbst nicht so gut zeichnen kannst, oder erst einmal üben möchtest) wäre folgende Vorgehensweise nicht verkehrt:

1. Schönes Bild suchen
2. In Photoshop öffnen und Bild / Einstellungen / Tontrennung anwenden.
3. Wenn die Ränder noch zu grob sind, nochmal den Farbpapier-Collage-Filter drüberlaufen lassen.
4. Abspeichern (<- z. B. als Tiff)
5. In das Grafikprogramm deiner Wahl laden
6. Gleiche Vorgehensweise wie oben. Also Die Konturen mit Pfaden nachzeichnen und mit Farbe füllen.

Ist vielleicht erst einmal eine nette Fingerübung, falls du noch nicht soviel Ahnung hast. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, mit welchem Grafikprogramm du arbeiten möchtest, aber beide haben Funktionen, mit denen man Formen sehr leicht verändern kann. Je nach Programm würde ich diese auch nochmal ansprechen.

Grüße,
Melanie


----------



## Kingk (9. März 2004)

danke für deine rasche Antwort.

Ist es besser, wenn man mit der Maus zeichnet oder sollt ich mir einen Stift zulegen?


----------



## Fey (9. März 2004)

Hallo,

also wenn du viel selber zeichnest, solltest du dir über kurz oder lang ein Grafiktablett (Wacom) zulegen.

Gruß,
Melanie


----------

